# etwas "Neues"



## ragainst (13. Dezember 2013)

Kennt Ihr das? Ihr habt zu Hause einen PC der in den heutigen Gefilden sehr modern ist. Aber irgend etwas fehlt, etwas innovatives, etwas neues....Etwas das noch nicht viele haben!

Vielleicht etwas was noch nicht erfunden ist. Ich weiss es nicht. Mir hängen die Diskussionen über Ram, GraKa, Prozi, MB etc ausm Hals raus...

Gibts nichts anderes mit was man sich zu Weihnachten beschenken kann?


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (13. Dezember 2013)

haha kenn ich  
manchmal hab ich mehr lust einfach am rechner zu basteln als zu zocken. bin daher grad dabei mich "zwecks lust auf was neues" mich ins thema wakü einzulesen 

würde mich freuen hier vllt noch ein paar ideen aufschnappen zu können ^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Dezember 2013)

Also so eine gescheite Wakü hat schon was und viel Spass kann man damit auch haben wenn man denn gerne bastelt  Kann ich nur empfehlen sowas mal zu testen!


----------



## ragainst (13. Dezember 2013)

das hab ich mir auch schon überlegt *hehe* 
aber dann frag ich mich warum ich dann den k2 gekauft habe und diverse andere lüfter....iwie....ihr versteht mich sicher


----------



## Tiz92 (13. Dezember 2013)

Hab das selbe Problem. Mein Sytstem.so wie es jetzt ist geht sehr gut und das nächste das ich tausche ist der Prozi aber sicher erst auf Haswell oder Haswell-E und bis dahin weis ich nicht so recht was ich machen soll.


----------



## dekay55 (13. Dezember 2013)

Ach Wasserkühlung war früher spannend, aber heute is das doch Stink langweilig geworden, man bekommt alles von der Stange, nen umbau ist so gut wie garnicht mehr nötig. Zu Pentium 3 oder AMD Athlon ( K7 bis K8 ) da war das noch wirklich etwas, was nicht jeder hat und was nicht jeder kann. Aber heute, meine Wakü aus vergangenen Tagen liegt seit 3 jahren in der ecke und verstaubt, macht einfach kein spass mehr, und bei den guten Luftkühlern heut aufn Markt auch irgendwo garkein sinn mehr.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Dezember 2013)

Naja, ansonsten kann man noch modden und zum Bsp. hier ein Worklog machen


----------



## ragainst (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe einmal was von einer SSD gelesen von ASUS, die in den PCI Slot passt. so was finde ich innovativ^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Dezember 2013)

Die ist aber nur etwas schneller dafür aber einiges teuer---> keinen Vorteil eher Nachteil da Platz für Grakas belegt wird ^^


----------



## ragainst (13. Dezember 2013)

ja genau, teuer und wenig schneller....aber du verstehst in welche richtung ich will ^^

z.b. ein Board welches 2 cpu hat.....externe grafikkarte in Form eines xy......kA..ich will einfach was neues...^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Dezember 2013)

Also Board à la EVGA SR-X finde ich auch einfach nice, leider bekommt man die so gut wie nie hier in Europa


----------



## ragainst (13. Dezember 2013)

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - MIPS EVGA SR-X Mosfet (werden 2 x benötigt) POM MIPS EVGA SR-X Mosfet (werden 2 x benötigt) POM 15280

 is noch günstig

ach das ist nur eine kühllösung ^^^^


----------



## ragainst (13. Dezember 2013)

ich bau mir ein aquarium mit meerwasser, da sind die optionen viel grösser^^


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Dezember 2013)

Meerwasser und PC würde ich nicht empfehlen, da war doch was mit den Ionen


----------



## ragainst (13. Dezember 2013)

*lach*
naja der Kühler verhindert schön die Algenbildung und um die Rambauteile siedeln sich kleine Speicherkrebse an ^^


----------



## SilentMan22 (13. Dezember 2013)

Externe Grafikkarten und dann irgendwie neben den Rechner oder so hängen, das wäre doch möglich.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (13. Dezember 2013)

Aber wie gesagt, eine fette Wasserkühlung mit selbst gebautem Case+ Case für externen Radi oder so hat schon was


----------



## Heumond (13. Dezember 2013)

Was neues Innovatives? 
Kaufe dir eine Oculus Rift, dazu gibt es WOW- und Übelkeitsgarantie  Der Wunsch auf das ganze in HD kommt danach auch auf.


----------



## SiQ (13. Dezember 2013)

Wie wäre es ein Abilight selbst zu basteln? Das hat nicht jeder und sollte für wenig Geld viel "Bastelspaß" bescheren


----------



## ragainst (13. Dezember 2013)

Heumond schrieb:


> Was neues Innovatives?
> Kaufe dir eine Oculus Rift, dazu gibt es WOW- und Übelkeitsgarantie  Der Wunsch auf das ganze in HD kommt danach auch auf.


 


das wird sich bestimmt nie durchsetzen.. genau wie diese 3d brillen


----------



## DARK_SESSION (13. Dezember 2013)

dekay55 schrieb:


> Ach Wasserkühlung war früher spannend, aber heute is das doch Stink langweilig geworden, man bekommt alles von der Stange, nen umbau ist so gut wie garnicht mehr nötig. Zu Pentium 3 oder AMD Athlon ( K7 bis K8 ) da war das noch wirklich etwas, was nicht jeder hat und was nicht jeder kann. Aber heute, meine Wakü aus vergangenen Tagen liegt seit 3 jahren in der ecke und verstaubt, macht einfach kein spass mehr, und bei den guten Luftkühlern heut aufn Markt auch irgendwo garkein sinn mehr.


 Wow, so etwas einseitiges habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen, da hat jemand wohl noch nie eine Wakü in betrieb genommen. Aber ich glaube du sprichst von Kompakt Kinder Wakü's.

@TE Kannst ja gerne mal 21:9 Monitore, PC in Tisch bauen usw. probieren!


----------



## Superwip (13. Dezember 2013)

> ich bau mir ein aquarium mit meerwasser, da sind die optionen viel grösser^^



Man kann die Abwärme einer PC Wasserkühlung zum Heizen eines (Warmwasser-) Aquariums nutzen. Das ist sehr effizient und effektiv.

_______________

Es gibt immer etwas "neues".

Du könntest etwa im CE Bereich investieren... ein neuer TV oder Beamer, ein neuer HTPC,...

Oder ein neues Soundsystem.

Auch innovative Eingabegeräte können eine Investition wert sein.


----------



## Heumond (14. Dezember 2013)

ragainst schrieb:


> das wird sich bestimmt nie durchsetzen.. genau wie diese 3d brillen


 
Für alle Rennspiele ist es eine echte Offenbarung. Sobald es die HD-Version gibt können alle 3+ Monitor Systeme einpacken, das Blickfeld ist riesig und dann kann man sich jetzt schon fast gänzlich Verzögerungsfrei umsehen. Dazu wird sich noch Headtracking in der Consumer Version gesellen was nochmal einige Freiheitsgrade gibt.
Alles wo man sitzt eignet sich perfekt(Flugzeuge, Autos etc.) die umsetzungen für Shooter nehmen auch langsam spielbare Formen an, allerdings hat jede Mausbewegung das Potential direkt unwohlsein auszulösen.
Es könnte wirklich "the next big thing" der Spieleindustrie werden. Für 300 Tacken mit den vielen Mglichkeiten hält da kein Monitor mehr gegen.


----------



## ragainst (14. Dezember 2013)

Heumond schrieb:


> Für alle Rennspiele ist es eine echte Offenbarung. Sobald es die HD-Version gibt können alle 3+ Monitor Systeme einpacken, das Blickfeld ist riesig und dann kann man sich jetzt schon fast gänzlich Verzögerungsfrei umsehen. Dazu wird sich noch Headtracking in der Consumer Version gesellen was nochmal einige Freiheitsgrade gibt.
> Alles wo man sitzt eignet sich perfekt(Flugzeuge, Autos etc.) die umsetzungen für Shooter nehmen auch langsam spielbare Formen an, allerdings hat jede Mausbewegung das Potential direkt unwohlsein auszulösen.
> Es könnte wirklich "the next big thing" der Spieleindustrie werden. Für 300 Tacken mit den vielen Mglichkeiten hält da kein Monitor mehr gegen.



ich denk mir aber das ganze pc Feeling geht in die brüche...wenn man son ding aufm kopf hat....ich glaube trotzdem dass sich das nicht durchsetzen wird...da müsste noch andere Peripherie kommen um da ding optimal zu nutzen..und wenn das so weit ist sitzt man vor keinem pc mehr...


----------



## Superwip (15. Dezember 2013)

> ich denk mir aber das ganze pc Feeling geht in die brüche



Das soll es ja auch- wenn du etwa ein Rennspiel spielst willst du ja wohl "Auto Feeling" und kein "PC Feeling"?


----------



## Knaeckebrot93 (15. Dezember 2013)

Modde dein Gehäuse doch etwas.
Was ich witzig fände wäre es sich ein Würfel Gehäuse zu bauen und darin nen Monitor einzusetzen ,sodass man Monitor und Gehäuse in einem hat  .
Sowas haben bestimmt nicht viele ^^.


----------



## Noob-boost (15. Dezember 2013)

Was ich mir immer vorstelle, wäre eine PC-System in einen dieser Ikea-Rollschränke, die man sich unter den Tisch stellen kann. Also so ein Schubladensystem.


----------



## Nils_93 (15. Dezember 2013)

Noob-boost schrieb:


> Was ich mir immer vorstelle, wäre eine PC-System in einen dieser Ikea-Rollschränke, die man sich unter den Tisch stellen kann. Also so ein Schubladensystem.


 
Das ist doch simpel, zumindest solange man da das Motherboard da unterbekommt. Dann bohrst du ein paar Löcher für MoBo Standoffs und befestigst alles, holst dir am besten ein WaKü für GPU + CPU und dann geht das los.

Was ich mal spannend finden würde wäre eine Wasserkühlung die Outdoor geeignet ist. Der Radiator hält das aus, da bin ich mir sicher, nur die Fans finden das sicherlich nicht so lustig. Das würde zum einen ganz neue Lautstärkepegel ermöglichen, da man bis auf ein oder zwei Fans alles aus dem Case raus verlagern kann, und zum anderen mit Sicherheit so einiges an OC Potentiel herausholen. Vorallem im Winter  Und so ein Radi der ohnehin draussen angebracht wird kann dann ja auch fast beliebig groß gewählt werden.


----------

